# Confused Du(d/n)e



## Wilberfaust (Apr 3, 2010)

:yikes:Hey Guys, Anyone checked-out the recent Suite of Media Players from HDI Dune. It creates utter confusion on Blu Ray & Media Player new purchasers. They've release several HD models in the past weeks:yikes:- from Pro to Max to Smart & now Lite. Please share your experience & views here. Including, what would be each one's competitive set. I reckon the Max is aimed at Oppo with its audiophile focus...:yikes:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't personally have a Dune to test but I have heard very good things about them. The PCH also gets good reviews but I personally feel the price is a bit too high. I guess if this is your main player and it has an internal BD drive then it can be justified, but one of the things about a media streamer is putting them throughout the house. That's when the price point starts to get too high in my opinion... but also keep in mind, that's my opinion!


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

The Dune products look nice, but I keep reading issues about the company taking a very long time to work out issues, this is why I'm leaning towards the C-200. The C-200 is 299, if you throw in a 50 dollar BD drive you're looking at 350. The HDI Dune Max is 499 for basically the same setup. It seems that the Popcorn Hour company seems to be a bit more on top of their firmware issues as well. Both are great products from what I hear though.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

And then there is also the PlayOn!HD for half those prices and the units I am testing are playing everything I have thrown at it so far, and it has built in YAMJ too...


----------

